# Knitting Shop in Naples, FL



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

As usual, the advice of a KP person was excellent. She said to be sure to visit Knitting with Nancy in Naples, FL. On our last week here in this beautiful city, I found the shop and it was great! So nice to check these places out when spending time away from home.


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

LoisDC said:


> As usual, the advice of a KP person was excellent. She said to be sure to visit Knitting with Nancy in Naples, FL. On our last week here in this beautiful city, I found the shop and it was great! So nice to check these places out when spending time away from home.


Oh, what fantastic news, I'm going to Naples in March and had worked out I could walk to Knitting with Nancy from my cousin's house.
Great to hear a positive review before I get there. 
Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I love to discover new knitting and yarn shops! I am only and hour and a half from Naples and will have to take a road trip!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Theres a little shop on Sanibel...Jeez Louise ,she has nice yarn also .....


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Sorry ,my spelling was wrong ..its Geez Leweez and there's one in Ft.Myers, if you Google it you'll get all the info ....


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. I think that Kper might have been me as I posted about Knitting With Nancy a few weeks ago. So glad you enjoyed your visit. I have to leave Florida in a few days to return to NJ and one of the many reasons I don't want to go is that I won't get to visit this yarn store again until next year! Hope to hear what other KPers think if they visit this shop. I have been to a few knitting stores in the last few years and IMHO this was the best.


----------

